# Hydroponic Growing Cabinets!



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

So my wife found this while surfing craigs list. I figured from Oklahoma it would be a meth lab of some sorts...haha.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bfs/1181567691.html


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Wth?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no clue what this is about.

What do hydroponic and cabinets have in common?

G


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

It's so you can grow your...umm...crop in plain sight with nobody suspecting a thing. As ridiculous it is, i'm kind of interested how they put it all together hahaha.


----------

